# made a big mistake w/ preset- how to fix?



## johnnyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm trying out LR 5.0 with the 30-day trial. I have a Catalog with 9000 pix. 

I was typing a keyboard shortcut and typed it wrong. Somehow, LR applied the Cross Process 2 preset from the Color Presets to all of my photos. I didn't realize it at first, so can't use Edit/Undo.

It looks like all I can do is go through the pictures in Develop mode and use 
1) Reset for the photos I've imported but haven't adjusted so far, 
2) or step back in History for those I've applied adjustments to.

Unless someone's got a better idea?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Rob Cole developed a plug-in for precisely this situation, but I can't recall what it was called. Try visiting his web-site - www.robcole.com - you'll probably find it listed there. No guarantees it works though, so make sure you take a catalog backup first if you decide to try it.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2013)

If you are trial-ing the LR5, you are working with a converted LR4 catalog and everything in the trial is a potential throw away.   Just open your LR4 catalog in LR5 and create a new conversion.


----------



## johnnyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

clee01l said:


> If you are trial-ing the LR5, you are working with a converted LR4 catalog and everything in the trial is a potential throw away.   Just open your LR4 catalog in LR5 and create a new conversion.



I don't have another LR version. I tried LR2 but didn't like it. Love LR5 though.


----------



## johnnyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Jim,

The only thing I saw there was a way to remove the History steps from view, not Undo History.

But that lead me to the auto-sync feature, which I hadn't run across yet. So I did the click/select for all my pictures while in Dev mode, turned on Auto-Sync, then hit Reset. It worked, of course. I'll have to redo the pics I already developed, but that's OK.

Now I just need to either type better or learn that keyboard shortcut combo so that I stay away from it!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 27, 2013)

johnnyboy said:


> I don't have another LR version. I tried LR2 but didn't like it. Love LR5 though.


That makes a difference. But LR5 catalog could still be considered a throw away at this point (you are only 5 days into the trial).


----------



## johnnyboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Actually, 20 days into it. I restored a back-up Catalog. 

Since I was going to have to re-do some work, I decided to chuck it all and start over! Originally, (pre-LR) I had made JPEG copies of my TIFFs, and was working on those. Now I see that is the wrong way to use LR. I used the auto-sync program you linked ($12 and it synced all of my keywords from the 9000 JPEGs to the TIFFs in a few hours) and am going to delete the JPEG copies and work strictly in TIFF. The more I learn about LR, the more I like it. It takes a while to wrap my head around the workflow. It seems very different than anything else.


----------

